# West Higgins Trails 7-8-21



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

*West Higgins Trails* 
This is another New Trail For Us.
It had rained the night before, so we wore are wet suits. we got muddy, and it did rain a bit while riding. This is Such A Great, Tight "50 inch Trail! We Wish we would of rode this sooner!


----------

